# BermudaBuds Lawn Journal



## BermudaBud (Feb 29, 2020)

First time home owner just outside of Austin, TX. Excited to get my bermuda ready for the warm season.


----------



## BermudaBud (Feb 29, 2020)

Before and after 1st landscaping mini project on the flower bed!


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Welcome to the lawn forum. It's gonna be a great season


----------



## sethgho (Jul 30, 2019)

Welcome to the forum, @BermudaBud! What part of Austin are you in?


----------



## BermudaBud (Feb 29, 2020)

Thank you @jakemauldin !

@sethgho I am up in Georgetown, about 30 minutes north of Austin.


----------



## sethgho (Jul 30, 2019)

Awesome! I love Georgetown. I'm in west Leander. Good luck this season!


----------



## BermudaBud (Feb 29, 2020)

Same to you!


----------

